# Looking for a place in Wellington to settle in July 2013



## hanna143sinister (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, My name is Hanna, originally from Vietnam. I'll come to New Zealand in July, 2013 and stay there for the next 2 years to finish my finance study. The fact is that I can't account much on my parents for rental expenses when coming to NZ. Therefore, I'm seeking for room in sharehouse to lease rather than the university's dormitory. Could you please recommend me someone (your relatives or friends) who lives near to Victoria university (preferably Kelburn or Te Aro) and has room available for rent in July, 2013, at a reasonable price (less than 200 NZD/week). I sincerely appreciate any help.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hanna143sinister said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Hanna, originally from Vietnam. I'll come to New Zealand in July, 2013 and stay there for the next 2 years to finish my finance study. The fact is that I can't account much on my parents for rental expenses when coming to NZ. Therefore, I'm seeking for room in sharehouse to lease rather than the university's dormitory. Could you please recommend me someone (your relatives or friends) who lives near to Victoria university (preferably Kelburn or Te Aro) and has room available for rent in July, 2013, at a reasonable price (less than 200 NZD/week). I sincerely appreciate any help.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.
The best place to look for 'flat shares' is trademe - try the following link! Search Results
Good luck!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

hanna143sinister said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Hanna, originally from Vietnam. I'll come to New Zealand in July, 2013 and stay there for the next 2 years to finish my finance study. The fact is that I can't account much on my parents for rental expenses when coming to NZ. Therefore, I'm seeking for room in sharehouse to lease rather than the university's dormitory. Could you please recommend me someone (your relatives or friends) who lives near to Victoria university (preferably Kelburn or Te Aro) and has room available for rent in July, 2013, at a reasonable price (less than 200 NZD/week). I sincerely appreciate any help.


Have a look at the "Wellington Riders" Facebook page. One of the group members Victoria Lee is looking for a housemate in Harbour View and around your price range.


----------

